# camera test



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

the image speaks for itself


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 20, 2007)

But did it pass?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

got a (d+) didn't do it's homework.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 20, 2007)

There's a repeating pattern going up and down the image that makes it look like a PS filter.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

It isnt photo shop but yes there is a canvas filter on the image.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

what does it look like without the filter?

did you post that image before without the filter? or is it just one of your favourite spots to try out cameras?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

butt ugly....

It's where i test most of my cameras... that little point  has good lines far enough way to tell if the lens is sharp at all.  Usually there are different people out there or different scenery.  

I have three test locations.  A cemetery, a museum's 1800 century small village, and two different lakes to shoot.  I do the prelim tests in my old deserted studio of course.  The c+ is without filters except i air brushed the sky because of dust on the negative.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> butt ugly....



oh! no need to show it then I suppose ...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

trust me you don't want to see it lol...


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> trust me you don't want to see it lol...



but on the other hand i like images which are worse than my own ... they boost my self esteem


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

But alex it's your turn to boost MY self esteme.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> But alex it's your turn to boost MY self esteme.



well, you know that i like some of your photography . and some already means a lot if it is me 

I am actually better at dragging people down .. including myself!

A female photographer friend of mine became very careful about showing me any of her work since recently ... guess sometimes I am just too honest and polarising


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

straight from the scanner no retouch this should do your heart good.  And Alex never admit out loud that you like anything I do.  If you do someone will come over and egg your house.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

oh dear ... that iamge did its job 

the colours are .... sort of crazy  halluzigenic or whatever the spelling is


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a dog no doubt about it.


----------

